# Vintage Stihl FS80 Carburetor?



## BobH in NH (Aug 18, 2019)

I have a vintage Stihl FS80 that I purchased new in 1983 or 84. Needs either a carb kit or replacement carb. This unit has a round slide valve type which I saw on this site was probably a TK. an not find any name stamped on the carb, but it does have 4F10NB stamped on one of the flanges. How do I ID this carb? And are kits still available? Replacement? I would prefer not to have to replace the entire air cleaner and fuel tank assemblies.


----------



## DND 9000 (Aug 21, 2019)

Could that kit be the right one? It`s the Teikei TK-2 kit.


----------



## Ax-man (Aug 21, 2019)

Went through this same thing lately . That particular carb is not available anywhere . There are other types of those TK carbs but won't work on an FS 80. Kits are available from sellers on Amazon . The one shown in the pic looks like what you need . Check your kit before opening . I bought a kit from a seller and it didn't have the inlet needle as was shown in his ad. I needed that part but just did without it. The metering diaphragm worked but I had to alter it so the inlet needle would stay on it's seat.

I got my 80 to work but after it runs awhile it quits and is hard to restart . It is not a spark issue because I checked that along with possible air leaks . I am going to try another kit from a different seller but all those sellers are probably getting them from the same place but that is for another day. My FS 80 is on hold for the time being. 

I think those FS80 used Fuji engines along with that TK carb. Stihl didn't make those trimmers Kiortz ??corp made them which is now Echo made them for Stihl and parts aren't available through them either or at least that was my experience .

You might be better off just biting the bullet and getting a new different trimmer. Just saying is all.


----------



## BobH in NH (Aug 22, 2019)

Thanks for the info. Is just what I had concluded. In fact I did buy a new Stihl FS240 a few years ago, but after relatively little use the ignition module has apparently failed. AND the modules for this list at $180, plus or minus,. And aftermarket does not exist. I did finally locate a seller on ebay who has extensive listings of genuine Stihl parts, new/open box, and luckily he listed one essentially while I was searching his many pages of product. Price was good compared to new/unopened. Part has been shipped to me so I should be back in business soon.

I still prefer the design and handling of the old FS80!!!!


----------

